# Poem - The Last Battle



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coffenut*

Coffeenut

This will help SO MANY PEOPLE!
I really believe if PETS COULD TALK, this is what they would say at the end.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

It's something that I keep reading over and over again to assure myself that I made the right decision.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a nice poem.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have read that at least 50 times and have cried each and every time. I need to remember this when it is time for me to let Reno go.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is truly a kindness, but the hardest one we will ever do for our best friends.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, wow, how true that is.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

coppers-mom said:


> It is truly a kindness, but the hardest one we will ever do for our best friends.


It really is. Devastating to us and we all pray that the decision will be an obvious and easy one.


----------

